# Please would somebody...



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

........... come round and get my head out of this enormous bag of Doritos?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

What flavour are they?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i will swap them for this huge tin of chocs!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Tangy Cheese


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Emmalottie said:


> Tangy Cheese


I'm on my way, Hmmm my favourite 

x x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

darn did I miss out I like tangy cheese..
mind you chilli heatwave are pretty good and the touch of lime ones....


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Any left for me?!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I am actually starting to feel a bit poorly!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh - save some for me !! My favourite.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OK. I'm on the chocolate and diet coke now!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm starving now and I bet there's nothing left  

Diet coke here too - and pizza in the oven, yum

I've got no chocolate


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Jovigirl - what we eating New Years Eve whilst having our virtual FF saddos party   . Actually I'm looking forward to it. 

I'm thinking of chips with chilli and cheese, and a bottle of sparkling rose wine. God - I'm a classy chick   

All welcome for those who have nothing to do and aren't particulalry looking forward to it


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Nicky1 said:


> Emmalottie said:
> 
> 
> > Tangy Cheese
> ...


Nicky i will pick you up and we can share (now play nice and share with me!)
xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bring some more can you? And stop off at the chippy - I fancy a fishcake


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Mmmmm chippy chips, my mouth is watering!

Emma chilli and cheese is one of my favorites, chips just make it even better!!!  Will be a wicked party i'm sure, we'll have to check who's coming.  And no dressing up   slippers and pj's & dressing gown, and you thought you were classy


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

If someone brings cool blue doritos i will come mmmmm deffo be in pj's and sober  well maybe not sober but deffo not drunk !!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Being drunk is just fine - but the pjs and slippers is a must   .

So what are we watching then? I think we saw the spice girls program and something about take that!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

No I know - Sex and the City!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Sex and the city box set was in hmv today for £50, was tempted haven't seen many of them


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

GET IT!!!! I swear that box set has saved my sanity a few times!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm can feel a trip into town coming on tomorrow.  Sexy and the City and dessert shopping - does life get any better  

Bedtime for me now, need to get rid of this cold ready for NY party! 

Nite all sweet dreams xx


----------

